# $200 Later and Sounds Good. (With pics!!)



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i have an appointment at the exhaust shop i used to work at. Tomorrow at 8am. Resonator coming out X is going in. Mufflers coming out pipe going in. Just something small right now till the SLP headers and cats go in then so i know fitment is right on the new full catback system which will be 2.5" straight pipe to the factory tips. Ill post pictures tomorrow when i get back to work. I'll try to get a video of it with my $80 video cam lol.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is going to fart alot. My buddy has an 06 with stock cats, an Xpipe, and no mufflers. I like the tone of it and it is louder then my catback, but on decel it is noticable. Either way, it will feel like a new car to you. Enjoy.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

o this is juts temp untill the headers go on. im not paying 500 bucks for a catback and get the headers and midpipes and not match up lol. but that suspension is first. so those headers might not com till spring of 2012. unless i get hired by PG County Fire/Rescue which im waiting on now.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

good luck with the waiting game my friend....its tough to get on any department now....i have been working for san diego for 4 years now but damn it took along time


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> good luck with the waiting game my friend....its tough to get on any department now....i have been working for san diego for 4 years now but damn it took along time


well ive been volunteering for the county for a while now. they look at volunteers with fire one and emt first cuz we already have id numbers and everything.so i might have a chance. there putting 4 classes of 30 people together in jan.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well here yall go.

Can a MOD put "W/ PICS" in the title please thank you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanx Rukee!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

How loud is it? When you put on the LTs,
it will be a lot louder.

Larry


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Larry

Its pretty loud i really like the sound of it. cruiseing in 6th is like stock exhaust. i mean theres alittle grawl to it but nothing that wont turn heads untill you drop a few gears a WOT it lol


----------

